# Califur in Two Weeks!



## Summercat (May 6, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1260928/

<.<

*whistles*


----------



## bongoqueen (May 6, 2008)

Yay!! So excited! I can't wait!


----------



## Entlassen (May 15, 2008)

Hey! Look at me! I'm going too!


----------

